# I Love New York



## Jennifer (Dec 26, 2006)

VH1.com : Shows : I Love New York - Pop Culture, Videos, Photos, Celebreality, TV Schedule

who's getting ready?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'm not even sure if i'll follow this. i guess i'll have to see. i didn't get into flavor of love til the second season.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm probably going to watch this. I actually liked New York, though Delishis was the better match for Flav.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 26, 2006)

i have to see if i will follow this also. new york is a crazy chic so we have to see what happens


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 26, 2006)

I might follow this, I don't know. I always end up forgetting when TV shows come on.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 28, 2006)

Im sure ill watch it!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 28, 2006)

OMG, I saw some teasers on vh1.com, and it's bound to be crazy and hilarious!!! I'm so tuning in! lmao!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 28, 2006)

New York is one mainy drag queen.

I don't think it'll be as good or funny as FOL.

Chicks got more personality than dudes. And no guy can top sumthin's poopoo mishap.

Either way - Im still watching this crazy mofo's show.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Dec 29, 2006)

New York has not dissapointed me so far. I will give her show a chance.


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ* (Dec 30, 2006)

i'm gonna watch _atleast_ the second episode


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 30, 2006)

lol, I can't miss this


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 30, 2006)

It's addictive to watch a crazy lady over and over again. So yeah, I'll probably watch.


----------



## frecklesx (Jan 2, 2007)

I was addicted to watching FOL because of New York. I cant wait to see what kind of hell she'll put these guys through! :11dh:


----------



## pinkpeach (Jan 4, 2007)

I watched FOL last season and I don't think I could watch a whole show just about NY.


----------



## lovespell (Jan 5, 2007)

This is gonna be like watching a train wreck...

I'm so ready to be watching this... She's so psycho I LOVE IT


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jan 9, 2007)

Series premiere is tonight =D Yee! I can't wait


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 9, 2007)

i have it on auto-tune,for tonight


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 10, 2007)

i saw it last night.. i was lmao at the whole show. that romance guy is soooo funny!!!! i think he was in love with his dog lol the one she really likes chance is such a mess, and how do u fight with her mother like that? lol


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 10, 2007)

i missed it! i'm sure it'll play again!

by the way, is she really from new york?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey everyone, did anyone see this yesterday on VH1? There is going to be some drama for sure with New York's mom involved! :rotfl: I think im addicted.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 10, 2007)

Lol... I watched the preview on Sunday. I honestly think New York's mom is a man...no lie!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 10, 2007)

LOL!! Yeah I know.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 10, 2007)

Her mom gets on my nerves. Chance is just too funny... "She blew smoke in my face like 'Poof be gone'".

&amp; yeah, she does look manly-ish so does New York.


----------



## jessimau (Jan 10, 2007)

She's from upstate NY somewhere, I think.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jan 10, 2007)

New York has gotten breast implants. I'm looking foward to see what she will be wearing with her new tits. LMAO:rofl2:

Tiffany's MoM is just crazy. How can anybody stand her for even a few minutes????:med: :med: She is off her meds...


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 12, 2007)

I like Mr Boston, he really thinks hes a "stud". LOL some of those guys really are undercover gays like the mom said. lmao


----------



## MrsLT (Jan 13, 2007)

I thinl she's going to pick Chance because he's only a little less crazy than Flav. I like the one that called her a "little black girl" in Spanish. He's kinda hot! I cn't believe she got so angry at him for that, obviously he's not racist. He came on the show to try to win HER over.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 13, 2007)

I think shes going to pick Real, Chances brother.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 17, 2007)

hehe, that's what I thought! when I was watching her I was like, "Damn, did she get new boobs?!" lmao!!! :add_wegbrech:

Romance was too psycho, and it was kinda funny to watch him cause the drama with 12-pack before he got booted off. Personally, I wouldn't be surprised if 12-pack actually had a girlfriend back home, as I'm sure most of them are on the show just for air time.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 17, 2007)

All I can say is I love the drama in this show!


----------



## dreamer (Jan 17, 2007)

Chance is so funny. Just his expressions make me laugh. I think Tweed is gay. Anyone else?

I felt sorry for her when she broke down about being hurt.


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Jan 17, 2007)

She knows he has a girlfriend but she doesn't care because she wants to get her a piece of him before letting him go. Romance didn't stand a chance; that ugly freak.

WHAT!? You felt sorry for her, PLEASE! She is there for the TV herself and always has been since day 1 on the flavor of love. She love to play the drama queen, and I love her for it.

It is a shame, she didn't have to go and get those implants. She was ample before them. They dont look much bigger now. What a foolish move. She was perfect already.

Chance is an IDIOT. His brother Real is much more alluring with his calm, hiding in the shadows way.

"Negrita" is a term of endearment in our culture and in NO WAY an insult or racist by the farthest stretch of the imagination. It is like saying, "Dear, beloved, precious". I hear it all the time, "Negrita linda".


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jan 18, 2007)

I actually liked Romace, even though he was a little kooky. I think she's going to end up with Whiteboy


----------



## Marisol (Jan 18, 2007)

I am addicted too. Her mom is so much drama. Mr Boston is a trip.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 18, 2007)

I saw the premier.i cantt stand her and her mama..ick


----------



## msfashionista (Jan 18, 2007)

Im probably the only one feeling BONEZ, he was looking good to me at the first elimination ceremony...i guess it was the hat lol


----------



## Aprill (Jan 18, 2007)

OMG Bones?

And her mama's forehead is ridiculous. There is nothing under that wig but skin


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 18, 2007)

HAHA i know i was thinking the same thing she must be really bald.


----------



## msfashionista (Jan 19, 2007)

oh yeah you can tell its a wig her hair line goes far back.........


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jan 20, 2007)

He was so sad when he got dismissed..:10: She said he needed prozac:tocktock:


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 21, 2007)

:iagree:


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jan 24, 2007)

Mz New York has a brother.....







Picture link is for zshare to view the photo.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 25, 2007)

ew hes ugly in that pic. lol


----------



## breathless (Jan 26, 2007)

i'm addicted to this show. i have seen each episode at least 7 times. lol. and i watch vspot constantly.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 26, 2007)

OMG, Mr. Boston giving a lap dance to New York was hilarious!!!

I liked watching Omarosa (sp?) giving the guys a hard time. Poor Tango, he was burned when she said, "why not diamonds instead of cubic zirconia in your ear?" OUCH!!!

and poor Pootie... he just lost it! I felt really bad for him when he was on the date with New York's mom and he shaking so much he couldn't even lift his spoon!

and New York... she's one horny woman! if I was one of the men I'd be like, "damn girl, you better not pass any STD's!" lmao!!!

Can't wait to see what's in store for us this weekend!


----------



## breathless (Feb 4, 2007)

ooh boy! only 7 more guys left!!! i can't wait! for some reason, i'm feeling that mr. boston will be tossed. &amp; possibly ... rico. but, i could be wrong.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 4, 2007)

I like chance, he's kinda of like Flav in a way. But he can`t really compete.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Say it ain't so! I look at her and think "Where does her forehead end??" Now that wasn't nice.


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 4, 2007)

i watch this cuz new york is so out there...its prettty funny


----------



## Lauren (Feb 14, 2007)

I watched some of flavor of love because it was amusing but I haven't watched this... new york is just crazy obnoxious!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 21, 2007)

Aw, kinda sad by the new episode, Mr. Boston was one of my faves =[ I'm rooting for WhiteBoy or Real


----------



## Aprill (Feb 21, 2007)

I am just watching so I can watch Sista Patterson's forehead! I cant take my eyes off it


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 21, 2007)

oh no i shouldnt have read this thread. he was so entertaining.


----------



## call me bella. (Feb 22, 2007)

I actually love this show. :}

Boston was one of my favorites. D:

but I loved Bones. :]

and I've also heard that she's from around central New York, as well. o:


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 22, 2007)

I watched the show for awhile but my BF can't stand her..

She is just stright up NASTY!!!!!

Have you guys seen NY's new look with boob job??

I almost throw up for real

:yuck:


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 8, 2007)

12-pack finally got booted out! I just couldn't stand him, lol!!!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 9, 2007)

Damn!!!!!! I didn't watch the last episode:sleepyhead: . Shouldn't have read the thread....lol. I am addicted to this show. I bet they leave Chance and his brother on till the end to "fight" for her...you know, more drama.....higher ratings!!!

I like White Boy but he needs to get that kissing thing down. Nothing worse than a man who can't kiss...yuck!!!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 10, 2007)

I was also happy to see him go, especially when he said he was using the show to up his acting career, jerk.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 15, 2007)

man, I'm so sad that white boy didn't make it!
he was actually kinda cool, and I wanted him to stick around.

Is it just me or is Real starting to act more like Chance? At least in the beginning it seemed like he had more composure, but he was acting ridiculous at dinner with NY and Tango. 

I can't wait till next week! Family drama! Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 15, 2007)

I hate she sent whiteboy home...


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 17, 2007)

well, she didn't want to be nobody's rebound girl, and that's understandable.

He had broken up with a girl he's been dating for 5 years just couple of months before the show, and that didn't sit well with her.

can't wait to see what happens next week1 did anyone see the preview? it's gonna be drama!!! lol!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 17, 2007)

She is one ugly woman. But I like some her clothing and makeup at times.

She booted out the better guys. Real grosses me out, Chance is funny but you know that will never last. And Tango does look like a ninja turtle.

Bring pootie back! Hahahaha.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 17, 2007)

ok im a little behind, so im assuming white guy was taken off, and its just chance, tango and real left? i like tango. i like new yorks makeup but shes too phony.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 17, 2007)

I dont think her make up is too bad, i think her color combos are good but i wouldnt apply so much it lol. I think its between real and tango.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 18, 2007)

I too was disappointed with White Boy going home, now I don't care who she ends up with.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 18, 2007)

yeah I'm not too thrilled with the top 3 either. i guess out of that bunch Tango seems the best. I didn't know he was a rapper until I saw his myspace page.

LMAO!!! Pootie was crazy! :rotfl:


----------



## wendy29 (Mar 19, 2007)

I happened to see her recent pix on VH1 website..

she is FUGLY!!! she is sooo trans!!! especially after her ridiculous BOOB JOB


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 20, 2007)

Im totally upset by her decision. ugh


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah but i didnt want to say it in case someone didnt see the show. oh well now.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 20, 2007)

oh, sorry:scared:


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 20, 2007)

well change it and put it under spoiler. lol

Wasnt her boob popping out at the end? lol


----------



## Aprill (Mar 20, 2007)

you oughta see the pictures in her magazine shoot disgusting!!!!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 20, 2007)

Someone on another site said her boobs look like a butt and they totally do. HAHA


----------



## Aprill (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah, he said "i hope you know your chest looks like coco's ass" something like that


----------



## Manda (Mar 20, 2007)

I keep telling everyone I think shes really a he...eeeeks! She is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 20, 2007)

coco as in ice ts wife? Shes nasty too.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 20, 2007)

are you talking about last week or this week?

I wasn't too happy with her decisions (both episodes).

and NY's crazy mom pulled some drama tonight! :rotfl:

now I'm not excited to see who she ends up with anymore, but only one more episode left and you know I have to see it till the end, lol!

then it's Charm School! OH YEAH! :rockwoot:


----------



## Nicholyse (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, this show has gotten out of control. She has no sense of what a good man is.... but I'm interested to know who she'll pick in the end.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 21, 2007)

she's an idiot so she'll probably pick chance. gee...i wonder how long that will last


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 21, 2007)

Both Chance and Tango are pretty useless so she deserves them. lol I think Chance is kinda nuts. lol


----------



## Aprill (Mar 21, 2007)

pretty sure she will pick chance!!!!!!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 21, 2007)

idk at this point they both suck. lol


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 31, 2007)

I dont think she picks either one of em jus by how they said it. She might pick tengo tho.


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 31, 2007)

she one crazy woman. like needs help crazy lol


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 31, 2007)

my stupid directv dvr had my hopes up today, because it said final episode was today, lmao!!! oh well, we'll get to see it soon enough!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Apr 3, 2007)

Tonight is the night, yee!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 3, 2007)

is it? i guess ill watch the rerun. I think she will pick tango. ew lol


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 3, 2007)

bring back Boston! lmao...least he's comic relief. :lol:


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 3, 2007)

If she hadn't kicked Chance off before why would she now? I say she picks Chance. It was not even a competition cause she kept finding some stupid reasons to keep him on. He seemed to be the worse man on the show.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 3, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 3, 2007)

who won? LOL


----------



## Aprill (Apr 3, 2007)

I cant tell you


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 3, 2007)

no fair! LOL


----------



## Jessica (Apr 3, 2007)

Come on....do tell!!! It will be our little secret:moa:


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 3, 2007)

I think Chance is going to win. I must say, he looks good in a tux.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Apr 3, 2007)

Ooh thanks for starting this thread back up, I will put the show on now, I forgot it was the finale!!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 3, 2007)

i am sooooooo shocked


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 3, 2007)

Just use the spoiler thing.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 3, 2007)

pm'ed ya


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 3, 2007)

ok april gave me a briefing. lol I need to watch this ep!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah - no spoilers!

This is show is on in a few minutes.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 3, 2007)

I really think he had to have been an actor or something he was just too unreal, but I loved him the most out of all of em.


----------



## Colorlicious (Apr 3, 2007)

what's a spoiler and who freakin one? chance or tango?


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 3, 2007)

hahaha!!! I KNEW it!!

And of course, the show ended on a "what?!" note, and there will be a reunion show next week! I'm so tuning in, lol!!!

and after that... Charm school! HELL YEAH!!!

EDIT:

dang it, the reunion show isn't till the 15th! oh well, hehehe!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 3, 2007)

I was right too. It would have been too obvious to have picked Chance.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 3, 2007)

Someone give me the scoop.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, by now everyone should have seen it or heard about it on the internet, so I am sure that I will spoil no one's fun, but Tango won. And the dumb fool asked New York to marry him, and she said yes at first, but she seems not to be sure that she wants to do it. So I guess the rest will be on the reunion show.

It was so funny though, because she asked Chance for a hug when she eliminated her and he told her she was crazy. He got in the limo and said he didnt want to hug her a**, and basically said that he had sex with her (sooooooo nasty). How can you have sex with one guy, and then dump him?


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 3, 2007)

Chance really went on and on during his limo ride out. The best part was the look on NY's face when it finally sunk in that Tango proposed to her. What was he thinking? :tocktock:


----------



## Aprill (Apr 3, 2007)

my husband calls men like him "ducks"


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Apr 3, 2007)

i was soooo dissapointed, i thought chance was a better match for her than ninja turtle, bleh ;P


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 4, 2007)

lol me too. anorexic 50 cents was her perfect match.


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 4, 2007)

well, knowing NY's personality (on TV at least), she wanted someone not to outshine her. and Chance is not the one to be controlled by her either. They wouldn't have last - I imagine they would try to kill each other something, lol! I'm not entirely sure if she would last much with Tango anyways, but it makes more sense for her to choose him imho.

yeah, sounds like she slept with BOTH men before elimination. but who knows, she could have slept with more! :tocktock:


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 4, 2007)

That's funny - I bet they broke it off.

Chance was hilarious in his car ride.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Apr 6, 2007)

I saw the proposal coming when he went shopping for "something special" I wish she had picked Chance, he was somewhat funny.


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 9, 2007)

I wonder if her mom had something to do with them not airing footage of them sneaking into her room. Since it was no big secret that she hooked up with Flav on Flav's show. Anyway it just made me think that the network must have made some kind of agreement about not airing proof of her romps.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think they save those things for dvd sales. lol I cant wait for the reunion!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 9, 2007)

She flat out said twice that she slept with flav. The flavor of love marathon came on all day today and she said on both shows that she slept with him. But on her show, i say she slept with al least 5 of those men


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 9, 2007)

i thought she would pick chance since she wanted him straight out since day 1!!!! i was laughing my ass off when new yorks false eyelashes were flapping up and down on the boat with tango!!!! that was hilarious, she couldnt even see!!!!:add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 9, 2007)

I only watched NY's show on a hit and miss basis so maybe I missed it. I remember "hearing" her on Flav's show.

I wonder if she'll be back with a season two cause I just don't see her staying with Tango.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 9, 2007)

I wonder how long they are going to drag this legacy on


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 9, 2007)

Good question. Probably as long as people with no life (like me) will watch it. :laughing:


----------



## Aprill (Apr 9, 2007)

yep, cause i will continue to watch. I am an intelligent gal, but i love trash


----------



## Gwendela (Apr 9, 2007)

There were a few times that I was watching while studying. I was probably the only person watching the show while studying genetics.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 9, 2007)

ha ha ha :add_wegbrech: :add_wegbrech:


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 9, 2007)

we shall found out on the reunion show! can't wait! :rockwoot:


----------



## Marisol (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh Snap! Did you all see that reunion show? That was some crazy $hit.

I couldn't believe what Tango did. That was so freaking hilarious! He was right though,... he was being dissed by everyone including New York.

Heat's mom &amp; grandma cracked me up. The grandma did look like she needed a respirator.

Pumkin and Mr Boston - publicity stunt for Charm School!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Apr 16, 2007)

yeah it was crazy. stupid commercials every 5 minutes annoyed me so much though. hehehe, i just wonder if it was all staged.... cause it seems like "I love New York 2" is about to air. and what he did was so mean - how could he dump her after pretending everything was ok at the beginning - he was kissing her and stuff. I guess it was necessary to make this episode good and entertaining. It appeared fishy to me when they said they didn't see each other for 4 months... sometimes I wonder if anything in this show is real?

(speaking of real, her boobs are definitely not real anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 16, 2007)

Her boobs are gross - just like her face.

It bored me - this reunion, too much hype.

And turtle face did good in dumping her but in some parts it looked staged or edited because he said something like, "I don't wanna be with you" but it sounded completely different and I didn't see him saying it.

And Romance? Haha... Iono, I was laughing when she called him Cruela DeVil.

Charm school is 10x better. Followed by Flavor of Love &amp; then I Love NY.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 16, 2007)

isnt Pumkin married to some chick? All these shows are fake so im not about to take them seriously but Charm School looks interesting!


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 16, 2007)

yep, last i heard she was married to a female. so since vh1 is on a roll with these shows i wonder what's gonna be next.. '' i love new york 2 ''.. or '' new york &amp; chance '' lol


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 16, 2007)

YES! OMG YES! tango dumped her..woohoo. she should have gone with chance...who would have also dumped her. Maybe he saw her without makeup?


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 16, 2007)

OMG! hahahaha!!!

I feel bad for NY for being dumped for the 3rd time, but yeah Tango did have legitimate reasons. but then again, what the hell was he expecting? :moa:

yeah I was like hell no! Mr. Boston and Pumpkin?! I bet it was for a publicity stunt, buy anyhoos, NY looked so pissed! hahaha!

OMG heat's family clip was so hilarious!

Is it only me or was Lala (the host) looking like she was sick? or having a hangover?

hahaha!!! yeah I'm sure everyone RAN after seeing her without her MU! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Aprill (Apr 16, 2007)

haha 2 inches


----------



## xlooseleaves (Apr 16, 2007)

bahah,

supposedly a lot of them have myspace.

it's fun to look at them, even though i doubt some of them are real.


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 16, 2007)

LOLLLL!! it's always the big men.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 17, 2007)

lol i added NY, Boston and Chamo a while ago. I was bored. lol

I just saw the Reunion. I feel like Tango was being real unless hes a really good actor. I cant wait for I love NY 2! LOL


----------



## Aprill (Apr 17, 2007)

wtf happened to her boobs, they are two most disgusting things I have ever seen. And she had that damn dress on with a big a** black bra.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 17, 2007)

lol yeah i kept looking at the bra. Has she gained weight or is it the boobs that make her look big? I liked seeing Mr. Bostons twin bro. To think that there are 2 of him! lol


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 17, 2007)

I know! I thought she could have done sooo much better in terms of choosing what to wear to the reunion show. her makeup wasn't as extreme though thank god, lol!


----------



## jessimau (Apr 17, 2007)

DId anyone else notice that when Tango came out he said something along the lines of "you got work done"? That's what I thought I heard, anyway, so I figured she must've upsized her implants. Good for him for dumping her -- she talked way too much trash to deserve him (if he was really being genuine, which I thought he was). Also, why on earth would you want to marry a woman who hides the engagement ring from her mother and then, when her mom says "this isn't big enough" says "thank you!" That's messed up!


----------



## lilharman07 (Apr 17, 2007)

i thought it was funny she got dumped! i just think really some one tell me if they agree i thing her mom's bold!!!!







ok seriously tell me what you all think!!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 17, 2007)

haha, yeah I saw that too, then he said it looks good. :rotfl:

well, I kinda feel bad for her, imagine being dumped for the 3rd time on tv! that's hella embarrassing!!! (even though I know she kinda brought it upon herself anyway)

are you asking if she looks bald??? hehe, that forehead of hers, LMAO!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah shes definately bald. Yeah tango did say "you has work done".


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 19, 2007)

He said, "I see you've done some thangs" alluding you her agumentation. I hope there is is a Season 2 though!


----------



## ArcEnCiel (Apr 19, 2007)

Everything is fake, it is no different then the acting on WWF. But I enjoy it. NY looks awful with those fake boobs, what the hell was she thinking. She is more fake than a cubic zirconia, from her eyes to her hair, boobs, eye lashes, EVERYTHING IS FAKE! How convenient that tango dumps her, of course now there will be a I love NY 2, which I welcome. I just love Tom Foolery.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 19, 2007)

ditto


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 19, 2007)

I knew they wouldn't stay together for a may be NY2. Just like flavor flave!!!! lol


----------



## frazerti (Apr 19, 2007)

this is a travesty omg I know yall don't think anyones a perfect match for flav this is not normal


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 20, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 20, 2007)

I hope they do a season 2! no word yet though, but I'm patiently waiting, lol!


----------



## bCreative (Apr 20, 2007)

HA! she got dumped for the third time!!

ILNY2 would just be a waste of time IMO


----------



## Aprill (Apr 20, 2007)

yep, cause she will never get a man:laughing:


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 20, 2007)

i'm glad Tango dumped NY, she did play him and his mama.Then again he was an a$$ for even proposing in the first place. New York has had her 15 minutes of fame so hopefully she will just fade back into obscurity without causing herself any further embarrassment. But of course that won't happen and we'll see her clowning herself on tv sometime in the near future.


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 20, 2007)

I know, seriously! he actually thought that she was being sincere?! please!

haha, yeah we shall see her soon on Charm School! Muhahaha!!! :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Aprill (Apr 20, 2007)

I just found this...interesting

April 10, 2007. Ever since the finale of VH1's I Love New York, people have been hoping that Tango and New York would make a love connection. But there may be little chance of that happening. That's because MediaTakeOut.com has learned that Tango already has a girlfriend.

MediaTakeOut.com located a woman claiming to be Tango's girlfriend - and she had a lot to say. The young lady, who is a student at Florida A&amp;M University, told us, "The show was just a big game ... you know, for his rap career. But that psycho New York doesn't seem to get it. The crazy [EXPLETIVE] texts [Tango] at least 100 times a day and sends him all kinds of naked pictures of herself."

And according to the woman, she's beginning to fear for her safety. She explains, "I'm not really worried about Tango leaving me for her. But I'm worried that [New York] may spazz out one day and come and get us." The young lady continues, "If you read some of the things she sends [Tango], you'd be worried too. In one message she said that she's not afraid to murder someone for [Tango]. ... Most of the times me and [Tango] read what she writes, we laugh at her. But there's nothing funny about murder."

And there may some truth to what the woman is saying. A key source at VH1 told MediaTakeOut.com that during the taping of the reunion show, Tango was very cold towards New York.

MediaTakeOut.com 2007 - Tango's Girlfriend To New York: Find A New Man!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 20, 2007)

This was all set up. Especially the Mr.Boston/Pumpkin "hook up". Please that was faker than NY boob job, lashes and hair!!!

Well i'm pretty sure there will be a season 2.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 20, 2007)

wow i never once heard Tango mention anything about being a rapper. hmmmm.....i wonder if any of that is really true


----------



## Aprill (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah, he's a rapper, not a good one btw, but he is, check out his profile on myspace. That's all he promotes! It is so funny, cause the way Jay-Z and rocafela records used to throw up the diamond, he throws up a "T", lol :add_wegbrech:


----------



## Jessica (Apr 20, 2007)

Pretending these reality shows are "real"...you're never gonna get anyone on them that's genuine. Everbody wants a career from being on a "reality" show. They want their 15 minutes and i'm a sucker for it all the time. makes me realize how good life really is...lmao


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 20, 2007)

haha curiosity got the best of me so i went to check out the myspace page. You've got to be kidding me with throwing up of the "T"! GAG!!! It reminds me of what the people do in Michigan with the mitten and the U.P.

CORNY!!! Well at least it was good for a laugh:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Aprill (Apr 20, 2007)

i know, and he talks about the bedrock:sleepyhead: wtf is that?


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 20, 2007)

I like the show, the shockers and yadda yadda are fun to watch.

but in my opinion its all a lie.

so, i never really pretend its real.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 22, 2007)

Tiffany is delusional. That's a fact. Why would she think Tango is really interested in her? Only a serious masochist...(like her dad) would deal with her on a regular basis. Now on the other hand if she is acting a part for the show; she sure is good. I believe she is crazy as a loon.


----------



## social-buttafly (Apr 23, 2007)

That reunion show was so totally STAGED that it was ridiculous. It reminded me of Jerry Springer. I want an hour of my life back. lol.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 25, 2007)

hahaha I agree:laughing:


----------



## bCreative (May 2, 2007)

BREAKING NEWS!! NEW YORK AND SISTER PATTERSON ARE NOT REALATED!!

May 01, 2007. Well it looks like we may have all been had. MediaTakeOut.com has learned that VH1's hit series' Flavor Of Love and I Love New York may have been staged. At least that's what a person claiming to be an insider is saying on VH1's very own message board.

The most explosive allegation that the poster made is that both New York and Sister Patterson are actresses - and that the two are not even related. The poster also claims that New York used to work as an exotic dancer.

Here's the shocking post:

I have been watching this nonsense for a couple of weeks and I can no longer stand the stupidity. Yes, the show is fake.

The scenario is that the show was concocted to appear to be some sort of dating show, but the "contestants" signed up for something entirely different. The girls on the show signed up for more of an "acting contest".

The concept, initially proposed by William Drayton aka 'Flava Flav', was to have a show which would appear to the viewers to be a 'dating contest', but in reality would be an competition to find a suitable 'match' for a money desperate Drayton after Brigitte Nielson declined to appear in another season of VH1's "Strange Love".

The winner would be the woman who could best 'act like' Drayton's perfect other. Someone with antics bizarre enough to hold the interest of the viewers, and who could also feign love for the virtually unlikable Drayton.

In layman's terms: A group of young (and not so young) Hollywood fringe hopefuls signed contracts to appear on a televised acting contest, vying for the coveted position of phony reality show 'girlfriend' to 'Flava Flav'. The prize included a guaranteed reality show (Strange Love) and monetary compensation.

The long and short of it: "Flavor of Love" is the WWF of dating shows.

To further perpetuate the absolute ridiculousness is their choice of thespians to play "New York" and family. Surprise! No, they're not related. No, Mr. 'New York' is not the owner of a fortune 500 company. (If you were foolish enough to believe this you likely need your head checked...what millionaire, country club thoroughbred has as uneducated, filthy and tragically cheap a child and as deranged and unkempt a wife as he has on the show?)

Miss 'New York' is actually Kenya Simmons of Newark New Jersey. Never heard of her? Well, it's not likely that you would have.

Simmons, a former exotic dancer, has shown up to many a reality show castings. (I work for Fox). To add hilarity to the stew, she was rejected thrice by "The Bachelor".

Simmons is not the only television hopeful who has shown her face at numerous open call castings.

The actress (and I use that term loosely) who plays "Mrs. Michelle", New York's mother, Leslie Bibbs, is not only of no relation to Simmons, but once stood in the same cattle call line with her at an open call for a B.E.T reality show.

Another amazing tidbit: Bibbs and Simmons are only 5 years apart in age.

I've never heard much about the actor playing Mr. New York, but my friend seems to think he works at VH1.

Developing...

http://mediatakeout.com/5284/fraud_n...t_related.html


----------



## RHYTHM261 (May 2, 2007)

It's Believeable. Afterall It's Holly -:6: weird!


----------

